# Just broke in my new Portuguese Floor Corker



## Green Mountains (Jan 11, 2010)

What a treat. Should have purchased one of these a long time ago. Bottled our CC White Zinfandel last night in record time. The compression dies are wonderful.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats. it is a worthwhile and lasting investment. night and day difference from a handheld corker huh?


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 11, 2010)

They are great .We used to borrow one of the store but it's great I was bottling some liqueurs just a couple bottles all Ihad to do was walk down the hall pop the corks in done so quick .


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, I haven't heard anything bad about them. They really aren't that expensive either and make the world of difference. I have the Italian model but if for some reason I would ever have to get another, I would get the Portuguese version.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, not sure if it's Portuguese or not....maybe somebody can tell me. But it's AWESOME never the less.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2010)

It is the Portuguese corker you have. I have done over a 1000 bottles and no problems. I also do synthetic corks without any issues. Some people have reported issues with synthetic corks. The way it was explained to me was the newer corkers do not have the issues. The way you can tell if you have a newer one is by the number of stainless screws on the top of it. The old ones have three screws and the new corkers only have two.


----------



## deboard (Jan 11, 2010)

I must have a new one, my first bottling I used synthetics, and I checked for creases and didn't find any. 

I'm sure the italian ones are just as awesome or better, but I don't regret buying my portugese corker!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2010)

The Italian are better as they have a Brass Iris instead of the Nylon that we have so are stronger but Im very happy with what I have.


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2010)

Either one is great compared to a HAND corker !


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 11, 2010)

I love my portugese floor corker. Makes bottling a breeze. Well worth the price!


----------

